# smallest tarantula species!?



## ornata (Jun 6, 2007)

hello

I cant remember who is the smallest species, I think it is a Aphonopelma, or was it Chaetopelma karlmani(from Cyprus):? 

Anyone that can help me!?
(sorry if my english is not perfect)

Cheers


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jun 6, 2007)

Atleast in the hobby, probably the _Cyriocosmus_ spp.

-Sean


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, I think _Cyriocosmus spp_, _Aphonopelma paloma_, and maybe some more...


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Jun 6, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> Atleast in the hobby, probably the _Cyriocosmus_ spp.
> 
> -Sean


I think this is correct.


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 6, 2007)

Aphonopelma paloma and Chaetopelma karlamanni is the smallest, both are in the hobby but not regulary bred


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's the answer:
http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/node/430#Size

And to read about the Karlamani go the description: http://www.t-o-w.de/html/16bericht1.html
And for ref to A. paloma and A. mojave go there: http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v20_n3/JoA_v20_p189.pdf
And to read about the Cyriocosmus look here: http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/evolution/Theraphosinae/Cyriocosmus
Hope this helps...


----------

